# Dry Age Prime Rib (39 days)



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

This was my 1st attempt, but not my last.....:shifty:

OK family, I just pulled my Prime Rib outta the fridge and started carving!

It started out 19.67 lbs. Put it in a Umai bag on a cookie sheet in the back of the fridge. I think it was cooler back there so I don't believe it aged as fast as others I have seen. When I pulled it out, it weighed 17 lbs on the nose. After carving the outer layer off, it weighed 10 lbs. I may have carved a bit more meat out then I should have but momma is gonna make use outta it! After carving the steaks out, I had 22 steaks.

I have 5 of em in olive oil seasoned w/sea salt,pepper, and spicy garlic so I'll post the results later about the flavor of them jokers!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

22 steaks out of 10lbs? Com'on now, put some weight on them things.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, what ^^^^ said ... 

Com'on now Jason ....

They do look good though ...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> 22 steaks out of 10lbs? Com'on now, put some weight on them things.


Gotta make em smaller, crap that's still a little over 10 bucks a steak....hahaha


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Dumb assed question, where did all the blood go???? Hope their gonna be med-rare :confused1:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Dumb assed question, where did all the blood go???? Hope their gonna be med-rare :confused1:


Med rare is the only way to eat a steak! Blood I reckon goes out and becomes the crust that is cut off!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Jason said:


> Gotta make em smaller, crap that's still a little over 10 bucks a steak....hahaha


Don't be a cheap ass.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Then let us know if it bleeds after cutting into it a few times. And take pics of the feast!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, just finished cleaning up....I'll give the steak an 7.5-8 outta 10. Tender fer sure, mine was cooked fer about 1.5 minutes on each side @ 650 and it was a little red, no blood. All in all it was purty good!!!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Man you spent a chunk of change on that slab. Looks good to me though brother! Nice looking plate of vittles too. I'm gonna have to make some bacon wrapped asparagus soon. Still haven't tried it and that looks tasty :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Smarty said:


> Man you spent a chunk of change on that slab. Looks good to me though brother! Nice looking plate of vittles too. I'm gonna have to make some bacon wrapped asparagus soon. Still haven't tried it and that looks tasty :thumbsup:


Wrapped asparagus is awesome!!! I would blanch it 1st before wrapping it. Sometimes it gets a little tough!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I was staring at your pic of the meal while eating breakfast, a bowl of banana nut oatmeal. It wasn't as tasty as it usually was.......


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang good looking steak ! What's your opinions on the flavor Jason? Notice any difference?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

halo1 said:


> Dang good looking steak ! What's your opinions on the flavor Jason? Notice any difference?


Kinda hard to say since I usually marinate my steaks 24 hours before cooking. I think the tenderness was definitely noticeable.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool experiment! You are braver than me to experiment with that kind of coin involved, I'm glad they turned out good though. The big question is- would you do it again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Cool experiment! You are braver than me to experiment with that kind of coin involved, I'm glad they turned out good though. The big question is- would you do it again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhh yeah....I had some folks on the Green Egg Forum say NOT TO CUT the outter layer off....So I may try it like that next???


----------

